# Coligate Basketball Workout plan.



## jhawkin1 (Jan 21, 2008)

I work for a major university basketball team, and our strength and conditioning coach has gotten an offer from the Arizona Diamondbacks, so he's gone.  The head coach has asked our head trainer, along with me, to come up with a 2-day (Monday and Wednesday) workout plan for our team.  We are currently in-season and practice daily for approximately 2 hours, which is pretty intense- mostly half court.  The head coaches goal is to have these guys  gain weight.  Despite how much squats are key to gaining weight and great for basketball players, our trainer disagrees with squats because we don't want to get guys sore with practicing every day and he does not like to put too much pressure on the spine.  With that in mind, we came up with a very generic workout plan for the second half of the season.  


Monday- hard lifting day.
- dynamic stretch workout (any suggestions?)

- Leg press

- Dumbbell calf raises

- Bench Press

- Dumbbell curls

- Shoulder shrugs 

- 2 Core Exercises (hanging knee raises and roll outs)




Wednesday- light lift

Dynamic workout (suggestions?  different  than Monday preferably)

- Lat. pull downs

- Rows with rope grip/reg. hard grip (change every other week)

- dumbbell reverse flys on incline bench

- Tricep extensions

- Single leg stick squat

- 2 core exercises (planks/side planks, and supermans)


For Mondays' workout, I would like to use an 8,6,4 rep approach, but at the same time, to gain muscle mass, one needs to trick the body in a sense, so every other week I need change the rep routine so the body does not have enough time to adapt to the routine.  

For Wednesday's workout, we usually have a game, so the workout would be a medium to light one.  We would keep the rep range to 12 to 8.  



Please, if you have any suggestions/changes, this is why I am posting it. This is my chance to prove myself and to potentially gain another position, hopefully with strength and conditioning or as a diet facilitator.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 21, 2008)

AFAIK gaining weight and strength is primarily done in the off season. During the season weight training is done to maintain strength/weight and help to avoid injury (keep that connective tissue working and getting stronger).

If the guys have been squatting, then have them squat just not intense or with too much volume. If they haven't been squatting, now is not the time to introduce such a movement, IMO. Just keep them healthy and when the season is coming to a close you can really work on getting them bigger and stronger.

It seems like you don't have a good grasp on periodization of training for athletes. I suggest you read some books and articles. Good luck with your new position, its a really important one. I know a high school coach who took over the football and track teams from a numb skull of a coach who knew nothing of strength and conditioning. After implementing a solid program the high school went from not a single championship in years to several in the last 5.


----------



## highpockets (Jan 22, 2008)

It is extremely important to get them squatting and deadlifting. I played professional basketball for eight years and these two compound movements will be the most important.  If they are not accustomed to squats, start them off on light weight that they can handle and execute flawlessly. For me, squatting was the single most important exercise of my career. I did not deadlift that much during my career, but wish I had. One summer when I was with the Chicago Bulls, I watched their strength coach (it was Dick Vermiels brother and highly regarded in the strength industry), anyway he was teaching Will Perdue from Vanderbilt the proper technique of deadlifting using a broom handle. It was very interesting, I just never put two and two together. You know, when you're young you think you know everything, my bad as I see it now.

Shoulder and Back work is also very important. Think of the movements that basketball players execute 100's of times a week. Powering up to the basket through defenders for a rebound or shot. Strong shoulders are a must!

Good Luck and I'll try to hook you up with a couple of strength coaches that will be more than happy to share information with you. I'll PM you later today or tomorrow.


----------



## highpockets (Jan 22, 2008)

Al Vermeil is still training the bulls. You can find out more about him at this link. Shoot him an e-mail and explain your situation, I bet he gives you some advice!

www.mytpi.com/staff

Al Vermeil is the only strength coach to have World Championship rings from BOTH the NFL and the NBA. He is also the only strength coach who has been in the NFL, NBA and Major League Baseball. Al was honored by being one of the initial inductees to the Strength Coaches Hall of Fame in June 2003.

Al is President of Vermeil Sports and Fitness, Inc. VSF specializes in athletic assessment, conditioning and training. All clients receive individualized evaluations and programs. VSF is currently training players of the World Champion Chicago Bulls, as well as select athletes. VSF's reputation for being on the cutting edge of developing athletes has lead it to become an international consulting business. His clients include Benneton Basketball of Treviso, Italy. VSF has also consulted with the, US Army Ranges Fort Benning Ga., Boston College, Mike Boyle Strength & Conditioning, San Francisco Giants, University of Alabama, University of Iowa Basketball Team, University of Miami (FL) Basketball, Stanford University Sports Medicine, Texas A & M Football Team, University of Kansas Basketball Team, University of North Carolina Basketball, Kansas State University, Los Angeles Lakers, Atlanta Falcons, Denver Broncos, Kansas City Chief, New York Giants, Philadelphia Eagles, St. Louis Rams, Chicago White Sox, The Academy of Golf at Lakeway, Nicklaus Academy of Golf, Golf Digest School, teaching golf professionals Chuck Cook, John Elliott, Mike Malaska, and Mark Woods who are all recognized in that select group of top 100 teaching pros as chosen by both Golf Digest and Golf magazine. Chucks clients have included the Mark Brooks, the late Payne Stewart, Tom Kite, and Corey Pavin. In addition to his training programs, Al has applied modern technology to the conditioning field with his development of Vermeil's Time Machine.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2008)

what was the previous strength coach doing with the athletes?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Jan 22, 2008)

I will get a full workout on here of what he was doing.  Give me a day.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2008)

you don't have to post the entire workout.  All I am saying is that the previous coach should have already had a plan laid out for the season.  It isn't like this is offseason.  This is mid-season, there should be an outline of a program to follow for the rest of the year.  Use that as your guide.


Did the previous coach report to Tuscon to work with the minor league club and pitchers and catchers in a few weeks?  Why did he leave so suddenly?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Jan 22, 2008)

To answer your question, our coach is still with us this week, but leaves next week.  He is technically supposed to report to the team on Feb. 12 or 15, but I know that he is going to be a massage therapist for the pitching staff.  I'm not 100% positive on that, but that's what some of the players/staff have said.  I will keep everyone updated on the plan he has set up.  I am also bringing in a big time strength and conditioning coach from San Diego, Trent Suzuki.  He has training many of the big time college basketball players including Chase Budinger.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2008)

yea, diamonbacks staff uses massage and soft tissue work like crazy.

What is your friends name?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Neal Rampe


----------



## danny81 (Jan 23, 2008)

i have a workout by kermit washington if you want me to type it up. theres an offseason, preseaon, and inseason workout


----------



## highpockets (Jan 23, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i have a workout by kermit washington if you want me to type it up. theres an offseason, preseaon, and inseason workout



Does that workout include "how to sucker punch Rudy Tomjanovich"?


----------

